# First Ametuer/Interclub Tips please :)



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

Got my first Ameteur mma fight this weekend. Its an Interclub competition, no head shots, win by submission or points.

Been training for about 7 months in MMA, BJJ and wrestling at Trojan Free Fighters in chelt. Weigh 70kg and am in pretty good shape for it i think. Its just fear of the unknown a bit i think, first proper MMA competition and all that.

Am just a little nervous and wondered if anyone had any general tips? Not about nerves but just general advice for the fight.

I think it will be 2 x 3min rounds.


----------



## SouthCoastMMA (Jan 19, 2011)

Just enjoy it mate!

As soon as the first punch is thrown your nerves will go and your training kicks in! Try not to get too carried away as I've seen a lot of amateur events where the fighters are so pumped from adrenaline that they rush into the middle, swing some 'pub punches' and clinch until somebody gets a takedown.

Control your adrenaline - stay sharp and remember your training! But as I say, go out and enjoy it most of all!

Goos luck - post up a video if you can!


----------



## MMA-Fightwear.co.uk (Jan 18, 2011)

:whs

Its the adrenaline and the nerves which could cause you the biggest issue, try and stay calm and focused and you will be fine.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Smash.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

You'll be doing the 5th Interclub then (used to be at Bristol Trojans before I couldnt afford to do MMA anymore).

Keeping calm is some of the bets advice, get a buddy to corner you, calm you down.

A key aspect of the fights I've seen at the various Trojan interclubs is the clinch (anyone unsure gets taken down to the mat) so if you can work on stablising your balance in the clinch as you dont have to worry about headshots.

A very effective weapon and I've seen a couple TKO's at the Trojan interclub is KNEES while in the clinch, so try and get some hefty knees when you can. Also work on your power for your leg kicks (coupled with speed) and a chopping leg kick is about the hardest hit you can give your opponent in amateur rules...conversely, be aware that they can do this to so maybe look for the opportunity to catch a leg, if they are inexperienced (like you and me) they will more or less only throw kicks to the leg lead so you know where they will throw the kick, it makes it easier to catch.

And lastly, have your BJJ solid cos that is where the fight is more than likely to end up.


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Yep its the 5th Trojan interclub, and my first. Have been to watch a few before. My clinch and wrestling are my weaker points, i have been doing the wrestling class for about a month now but thats about it. My BJJ is pretty good, can hold my own against the better guys and been practising my sweeps from guard alot. Plus my stand up is reasonable due to having done lots of MA before MMA.

Ill work on my clinch and takedown defense with my mate this week a bit then, cheers for the tips.


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Right...did my first fight this weekend at the Trojan Interclub, didnt go particularly well. Got TKO'd 1.30 into the second round.

I Started well and dominated the fight for the first couple of minutes. Hit some good leg kicks then got him against the cage and dropped some nice knees. tried for a couple of takedwons but they failed.Problem was i was totally gassing towards the end of the first round and in the second round.

I was gassing hard and he saw it and chopped me down with some big body shots and a leg kick which took me to the floor. ref stopped it.

Am very disappointed, if i could have kept up the pace that i started with im sure i would have won but i guess my cardio really let me down. thing is i thought i was in god shape going into the fight. Had done lots of training and cardio but gave myself a 5 day break before the fight cos wanted all my muscles fresh.

Also cut a bit too much weight and weighed in at 69 while he was 71. that prob didnt help and i wont worry so much about weight next time.

I cant remember to much, but im not sure if i was breathing properly or not. Guess i prob wasnt.

Anyway it was a learning experience. the guy had had a fight before at the last interclub and finished it with TKO then aswell. I wanted the fight on the floor whereas he avoided the floor like the plague, he was compact and swung with big body shots which genuinely hurt. He had the fight he wanted and won.

Frmo now on i will be working the cardio more and im gonna do more boxing and wrestling. Its not much good being good on the floor if you cant get it there. I also want more cage time. Was the first time id been in the cage like that and just wasnt comfortable. Need to spar in there more and simulate fights more.

Is a very disheartening experience but one i hope to learn from.


----------



## MMA-Fightwear.co.uk (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like you know exactly where you went wrong and are man enough to admit it rather than coming up with some rubbish excuse which deserves plenty of respect on its own.

At the end of the day it was your 1st fight and you will learn a lot more from a loss than you would for a 5 second KO win, keep going and im sure you will be a different beast next time.

Unlucky but well done at the same time.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

Aleast you will now know what to work on and that for next time, and have the experience of being in the cage. Adrenaline and nerves can play a big part in your fitness, i know my first 2 fights the adrenaline and nerves raped all my energy and i felt really weak as soon as i got into the cage


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Alot of people go 100mph for the first few mins and then wonder why theres no gas left in the tank come the next round.

You know what you need to work on mate, thats half the battle.


----------



## bigdavehopes (Oct 5, 2010)

dont worry about losing mate, i competed in the last trojan interclub but go anhilated by a guy that was 10 years my elder and slightly bigger than me.

He caught me with a take down and managed to land aload of knees then got me a with a americana (at the time i had only just started doing BJJ so wasnt very experienced)

glad to see you have the right attitude though, youve found your weakspots now you work on them.

:thumb


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Aye i like the ground BJJ game but unfortunately my wrestling sucks! hence im never gonna be able to get it to the ground.

My main focus is now fitness/cardio and wrestling.


----------

